# They are turning me in.



## hoss53 (Apr 23, 2013)

I fish a small lake in New Lyme township. It's a wildlife area controlled by O.D.N.R. Around 3 years ago the Ohio division of watercraft changed the designation from electric only to unlimited horsepower no wake speed only. Apparently some people can't check this out on their smart phones. They prefer instead to use them to film me and threaten to turn me in. 
I've had this unpleasant incident happen three times now. One guy stood by my truck and trailer and told me to stay until the game warden,how he had called ,arrived so he could ticket me. I politely told him he could wait for him,since he didn't believe anything I told him. Is it really so hard with today's technology to check out regulations. It was not for me and I don't own a smart phone.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I live just a few miles from that lake. Had no idea they changed the regs there as I haven't fished it in years. 

Screw them people,they should be more concerned with all the trash and empty night crawler containers they leave laying around the place.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

To funny. Had a similar run in this spring while turkey hunting on public property. It was in the north east zone and 2 days earlier it started were you can hunt all day. So at 1130 my brother in law wacks one and we set up again to see if I can score. At 1215 a older guy comes by and starts taking all kind of pictures of us. So I go over to him and ask him if anything was wrong and to funny he says to me , you tell me. So he goes on to tell us how we’re hunting past noon and he’s turning us in. I show him on cell regs and he just takes another pic of me and walks off


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

States it right on the ODNR website.

Two parking lots have gravel launch ramps for boat access. The operation of watercraft with any motor is permitted but at idle speed only without creating a wake


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I wouldn’t worry about it as long as you are following the law.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hoss53 said:


> I fish a small lake in New Lyme township. It's a wildlife area controlled by O.D.N.R. Around 3 years ago the Ohio division of watercraft changed the designation from electric only to unlimited horsepower no wake speed only. Apparently some people can't check this out on their smart phones. They prefer instead to use them to film me and threaten to turn me in.
> I've had this unpleasant incident happen three times now. One guy stood by my truck and trailer and told me to stay until the game warden,how he had called ,arrived so he could ticket me. I politely told him he could wait for him,since he didn't believe anything I told him. Is it really so hard with today's technology to check out regulations. It was not for me and I don't own a smart phone.


if I wasnt just in a hurry to be some place I think I might have hung around so I could have seen him look like a fool. these guys have good intensions but sometimes they go to far.
sherman


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt the warden would even bother rushing out to the lake to let the caller know the law. If he/she was in the area maybe but they have a large area to be responsible for.
I'm surprised the picture taker didn't try to block you in with their vehicle. At least they weren't that stupid.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

hoss53 said:


> I fish a small lake in New Lyme township. It's a wildlife area controlled by O.D.N.R. Around 3 years ago the Ohio division of watercraft changed the designation from electric only to unlimited horsepower no wake speed only. Apparently some people can't check this out on their smart phones. They prefer instead to use them to film me and threaten to turn me in.
> I've had this unpleasant incident happen three times now. One guy stood by my truck and trailer and told me to stay until the game warden,how he had called ,arrived so he could ticket me. I politely told him he could wait for him,since he didn't believe anything I told him. Is it really so hard with today's technology to check out regulations. It was not for me and I don't own a smart phone.


Why not print out several copies of the regs. and hand them out as needed?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Snakecharmer said:


> Why not print out several copies of the regs. and hand them out as needed?


Wouldn’t be a bad idea but we shouldn’t have too. It’s each individuals responsibility to know the laws.


----------



## hoss53 (Apr 23, 2013)

dwmikemx said:


> I live just a few miles from that lake. Had no idea they changed the regs there as I haven't fished it in years.
> 
> Screw them people,they should be more concerned with all the trash and empty night crawler containers they leave laying around the place.


Exactly, I carry trash bags in the boat and clean up every time I go.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

The next time someone pulls this crap you should wait for dnr to show up if you have the time.Then press charges against them under Ohios Hunter Harassment Law. A lot of time & effort was spent getting this law passed. The system works if people would give it a chance.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My uncle used that harassment law. He knew the Game Warden personally. Three guys used their truck to block him in. a sheriffs car came down the road and did the same to them.My uncle had the sheriff call the Game Warden,and proceeded to tell the sheriff that he felt threatened, by these guy's pointing guns his way. Game Warden showed up,and decided citations were in order. when they checked their guns, all were loaded and had one in the chamber. This was when my Uncle decided to maybe get a cell phone. Sheriff said it wouldn't get any reception.He nixed that and pressed charges. Game warden gave them 3 citations,then the sheriff confiscated their guns, charged them with holding a person against their will, obstructing a roadway,and arrested them.had the truck impounded for evidence. there were two trials, the state harassment and having no hunting license,and having a loaded weapon on the roadway.That was a fast trial.the other trial went on for 3 months,denied bail,for holding him at gun point and a whole mess of other charges.Guernsey County judge kicked it up to the State Supreme Courts. These guy's lost everything. Their jobs,guns,hunting privileges for life, and one had to sell his house to pay the fines and reparations to my Uncle. My Uncle got 10k from all of this.He was told that,had these guys didn't have a long history of criminal activity he would have gotten 3 times that. in the end there was an appeal by the DNR, for perjury by the defendants attorney. it took 3 years. He was awarded 100k. The next year my Uncle was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer,it took every penny+. He passed the following summer, 600 k in debt. while he was in the hospital dying the vultures were suing him. they came to Hospice to get him to sign some papers, he gave them the finger, and mumbled what they could do!My cousin picked up the empty I V rack and they took off. My Uncle died the next day. His house wasn't worth much,and the vultures didn't get a dime. Due to another case of harassment by the mortgage company, and banks that he had borrowed from for treatment.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

so sorry to hear that your uncle didnt live to enjoy his extra money. but it sounds like those gentlemen got what they deserved. no one should take the law into there own hands. call the cops or dnr and let them earn there money. 2 other charges could have been filed. 1 for brandishing a firearm for just showing him the gun. 2 intimidation with a firearm. these are pretty easy to prove. maybe they thought the charges filed were sufficient.
sherman


----------



## hoss53 (Apr 23, 2013)

sherman51 said:


> so sorry to hear that your uncle didnt live to enjoy his extra money. but it sounds like those gentlemen got what they deserved. no one should take the law into there own hands. call the cops or dnr and let them earn there money. 2 other charges could have been filed. 1 for brandishing a firearm for just showing him the gun. 2 intimidation with a firearm. these are pretty easy to prove. maybe they thought the charges filed were sufficient.
> sherman


I certainly hope it doesn't come to that in my case. I thoroughly enjoy this little lake. I only use my gas motor to go to the spot I'm going to fish and returning to boat launch.


----------



## hoss53 (Apr 23, 2013)

bare naked said:


> The next time someone pulls this crap you should wait for dnr to show up if you have the time.Then press charges against them under Ohios Hunter Harassment Law. A lot of time & effort was spent getting this law passed. The system works if people would give it a chance.


Thanks for the suggestion. I believe that would be the only way to convince some people.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

You run into all types of people out hunting and fishing. Getting to be like going to Walmart!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

aside from the idiots that don't know the laws, how's the fishing up there


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah its a crime to harass or hinder an any way us for hunting or fishing here in Indiana. and I believe you have the same laws in ohio. you should have told him this and offered to call the odnr yourself.
sherman


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

JamesF said:


> You run into all types of people out hunting and fishing. Getting to be like going to Walmart!


thats exactly why i dont hunt at all...look at the people in wal mart then think that alot are out there with guns in secluded areas....not me no way


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

I've met and talked with some very nice people while in the field, but I have also met some real idiots also


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it's great that the state has finally opened up such lakes to more people. Down here at Cowan Lake, though, some good ol' boys somehow got the new regs rescinded after initially passing, just for Cowan only, grrrr. Some of us are letting the state know how we feel about that. Anyway, as MM stated


Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Wouldn’t be a bad idea but we shouldn’t have too. It’s each individuals responsibility to know the laws.


I agree 100% MM. The state isn't really helping anyone, though, by having the wrong info under one tab on the New Lyme Lake page: http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/newlymelake#tabr2 
The info is wrong under the "History" tab, but correct under the "Recreational Opportunities" tab. Maybe the DNR could help us out with that, and perhaps also do something like putting signs up at all the boat ramps with the new regs (btw, have they done this anywhere?).
In the end, though, I agree with Muddy. Life's too short.


Muddy said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it as long as you are following the law.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> thats exactly why i dont hunt at all...look at the people in wal mart then think that alot are out there with guns in secluded areas....not me no way


hey jeff most of those hunters plus a lot more get in cars and drive on the same roads with the rest of us. it is actually safer hunting from a stand than driving on our roads.

i've only hunted for 39 yrs and im a late bloomer. but i've only heard of 2 mishaps close to where I hunt. some idiot somehow but I don't remember now just how but he shot himself with a muzzleloader. the bullet went in under his jaw and came out his eye. the last I heard he had survived. the 2nd was another idiot used smokeless powder in a muzzleloadedr. the whole side of the breach and barrel blew out. he had his eye and his face damaged plus his arm and his hand was tore up pretty bad. but both were self inflicted with no harm to others.

in the us and Canada less than 1000 are shot by other hunters with only about 75 killed. most hunting accidents are self inflicted.
sherman


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

sherman my name isnt jeff btw lol
thinkin you are getting me mixed up with someone else maybe


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> sherman my name isnt jeff btw lol
> thinkin you are getting me mixed up with someone else maybe


yes I had a large brain fart. I was thinking of double j who runs a charter on erie. sorry for the name calling.
sherman


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> yes I had a large brain fart. I was thinking of double j who runs a charter on erie. sorry for the name calling.
> sherman


its all good wasn't the first time wont be the last lol


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> thats exactly why i dont hunt at all...look at the people in wal mart then think that alot are out there with guns in secluded areas....not me no way


Exactly, many of these walmart shoppers are the hunters.


----------

